# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Thủ tục thiết lập phòng công chứng là gì?

## Trans24h

Điều kiện thành lập văn phòng công chứng ? một văn phòng công chứng tư nhân cần có những yêu cầu, điều kiện gì và trình tự, thủ tục thành lập như thế nào?



Công chứng là việc công chứng viên của một tổ chức hành nghề công chứng chứng nhận tính xác thực, hợp pháp của hợp đồng, giao dịch dân sự khác bằng văn bản; tính chính xác, hợp pháp, không trái đạo đức xã hội của bản dịch giấy tờ, văn bản mà theo quy định của pháp luật phải công chứng hoặc được cá nhân, tổ chức yêu cầu công chứng. Hiện nay, nhu cầu về việc công chứng tăng dẫn đến sự đi vào hoạt động của nhiều văn phòng công chứng tư nhân. Vậy một văn phòng công chứng tư nhân cần có những yêu cầu, điều kiện gì và trình tự, thủ tục thành lập như thế nào? Với bài viết này, dịch thuật Trans24h sẽ giải đáp các thắc mắc trên của độc giả.

Điều kiện về loại hình công ty và thành viên sáng lập

Theo điều 22 Luật Công chứng 2014, Văn phòng công chứng phải là công ty hợp danh được tổ chức và hoạt động theo quy định của pháp luật có liên quan đến loại hình công ty này. Văn phòng công chứng phải có từ hai công chứng viên trở lên và không có thành viên góp vốn. Theo đó, chỉ có công chứng viên mới có thể đứng ra thành lập văn phòng công chứng tư nhân. Văn phòng công chứng phải có ít nhất hai thành viên sáng lập. Các thành viên này chịu trách nhiệm với các khoản nợ và nghĩa vụ tài sản khác của công ty bằng toàn bộ tổng thể tài sản của mình.

Điều 8 Luật Công chứng 2014 có quy định về tiêu chuẩn công chứng viên. Theo đó để trở thành công chứng viên, cá nhân phải đáp ứng các yêu cầu sau đây:

Là công dân Việt Nam có hộ khẩu thường trú tại Việt Nam.
 Có phẩm chất đạo đức tốt, tuân thủ pháp luật.
 Có bằng cử nhân luật và sau đó đã có thời gian công tác pháp luật từ 05 năm trở lên tại các cơ quan, tổ chức.
 Tốt nghiệp khóa đào tạo nghề công chứng (12 tháng) hoặc hoàn thành khóa bồi dưỡng nghề công chứng (3 tháng) tại cơ sở đào tạo nghề công chứng.
 Đạt yêu cầu kiểm tra kết quả tập sự hành nghề công chứng.
 Có đủ sức khỏe để hành nghề.

Điều kiện về người đại diện theo pháp luật
 Điều 22 Luật Công chứng 2014 quy định, người đại diện theo pháp luật của Văn phòng công chứng là Trưởng Văn phòng. Trưởng Văn phòng công chứng phải là công chứng viên hợp danh của Văn phòng công chứng và đã hành nghề công chứng từ 02 năm trở lên.

Xem thêm: Công ty dịch thuật công chứng

Điều kiện về tên gọi
 Điều 22 Luật Công chứng 2014 quy định, tên gọi của Văn phòng công chứng phải bao gồm cụm từ “Văn phòng công chứng” kèm theo họ tên của Trưởng Văn phòng hoặc họ tên của một công chứng viên hợp danh khác của Văn phòng công chứng bởi vì các công chứng viên hợp danh thỏa thuận, không được trùng hoặc gây nhầm lẫn với tên của tổ chức hành nghề công chứng khác, không được vi phạm truyền thống lịch sử, văn hóa, đạo đức và thuần phong mỹ tục của dân tộc.

Ví dụ, tên gọi của văn phòng công chứng phải là “Văn phòng công chứng Nguyễn Văn A”, trong đó ông A là một thành viên hợp danh và chưa có tổ chức hành nghề công chứng nào lấy tên Nguyễn Văn A hoặc rất có thể nhầm lẫn với tên Nguyễn Văn A trước đó.

Xem thêm: Cách đặt tên công ty

Điều kiện về trụ sở
 Theo điều 17 Nghị định 29/2015 Quy định chi tiết và hướng dẫn thi hành 1 số điều của Luật Công chứng 2014, trụ sở văn phòng công chứng phải đáp ứng các điều kiện sau:

Phải có địa chỉ cụ thể, có nơi làm việc cho công chứng viên và người lao động với diện tích tối thiểu theo quy định của pháp luật về tiêu chuẩn, định mức sử dụng trụ sở làm việc tại những đơn vị sự nghiệp, có nơi tiếp người yêu cầu công chứng và nơi lưu trữ hồ sơ công chứng.
 Công chứng viên đi vào hoạt động Văn phòng công chứng nộp các giấy tờ chứng minh về trụ sở tại thời điểm đăng ký hoạt động Văn phòng công chứng.
 Sở Tư pháp có trách nhiệm kiểm tra việc cung ứng các điều kiện về trụ sở của Văn phòng công chứng khi thực hiện đăng ký hoạt động cho Văn phòng công chứng.
 Xem thêm: Thủ tục thay đổi trụ sở chính

Điều kiện về con dấu
 Theo điều 22 Luật Công chứng 2014, Văn phòng công chứng phải có con dấu riêng, con dấu này không có hình quốc huy. Văn phòng công chứng được khắc và sử dụng con dấu sau khi có đưa ra quyết định cho phép đi vào hoạt động. Thủ tục, văn bản xin khắc dấu, việc quản lý, sử dụng con dấu của Văn phòng công chứng được thực hiện theo quy định của pháp luật về con dấu.


 Điều kiện về tài sản
 Theo quy định của pháp luật, Văn phòng công chứng phải có tài khoản riêng, hoạt động theo nguyên tắc tự chủ về tài chính bằng nguồn thu từ phí công chứng, thù lao công chứng và các nguồn thu hợp pháp khác. Như vậy, văn phòng công chứng là một pháp nhân có tài sản độc lập với chủ sở hữu.

Thủ tục thành lập văn phòng công chứng
 Theo điều 23 Luật Công chứng 2014, trình tự, thủ tục thành lập văn phòng công chứng được quy định như sau:

Bước 1:
 Công chứng viên thành lập và đi vào hoạt động Văn phòng công chứng gửi hồ sơ đề nghị thành lập và đi vào hoạt động văn phòng công chứng đến Ủy ban nhân dân cấp tỉnh, hồ sơ gồm có:

Đơn đề nghị thành lập Văn phòng công chứng.
 Đề án thành lập Văn phòng công chứng nêu rõ sự cần thiết thành lập, dự kiến về tổ chức, tên gọi, nhân sự, địa điểm đặt trụ sở, các điều kiện vật chất và kế hoạch triển khai thực hiện.
 Bản sao quyết định bổ nhiệm công chứng viên.
 Bước 2:
 Trong thời hạn hai mươi ngày, kể từ ngày nhận đủ tài liệu đề nghị thành lập Văn phòng công chứng, Uỷ ban nhân dân cấp tỉnh xem xét, quyết định cho phép đi vào hoạt động Văn phòng công chứng. Trong trường hợp từ chối phải thông báo bằng văn bản và nêu rõ lý do. Người bị từ chối có quyền khiếu nại theo quy định của pháp luật.

Bước 3:
 Trong thời hạn chín mươi ngày, kể từ ngày nhận được quyết định cho phép thành lập, Văn phòng công chứng phải đăng ký hoạt động tại Sở Tư pháp của địa phương cho phép thành lập. Khi đăng ký hoạt động phải có đơn đăng ký hoạt động, giấy tờ chứng minh về trụ sở ở địa phương nơi đưa ra quyết định cho phép thành lập.

Bước 4:
 Trong thời hạn mười ngày làm việc, kể từ ngày nhận được các giấy tờ đăng ký hoạt động, Sở Tư pháp cấp chứng từ đăng ký hoạt động của Văn phòng công chứng; trường hợp từ chối phải thông báo bằng văn bản và nêu rõ lý bởi. Người bị từ chối có quyền khiếu nại theo quy định của pháp luật. Văn phòng công chứng được hoạt động kể từ ngày Sở Tư pháp cấp chứng từ đăng ký hoạt động.

Trên đây chính là tư vấn của Trans24h về Điều kiện thành lập và đi vào hoạt động văn phòng công chứng. Nếu có bất kỳ thắc mắc nào cần được giải đáp, hãy liên hệ dịch thuật Trans24h để được tư vấn một cách chính xác nhất.

Website: https://sites.google.com/view/dich-t...hung-trans24h/

----------

